# Support in SW Florida



## Showard239 (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone want to meet near Collier, Charlotte, Hendry, or Lee County??


----------



## Florida (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in Lee county. Would love to get a group together


----------



## Showard239 (Jul 13, 2015)

Florida said:


> I am in Lee county. Would love to get a group together


 Are you still interested?


----------

